# Ok Guys - as promised .............



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Managed to complete negotiations on a couple of items - ready ?

Gliptone leather cleaner, and the conditioner are on the site and LIVE - stock is here too !

Just tried a sample on my leather office chair - OMG !!!:thumb:

Get it while it's hot.!!

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10124
and
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10125

Mr Marine


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I've even just seen it on the shelves - its real people!


----------

